

Pinterest And Path To Battle Over Letter “P” Logo Trademark - slowdown
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/06/pinterest-and-path-to-battle-over-letter-p-logo-trademark/

======
cypher517
I always will see the "Phillies" P.

